# Adapter plate and coupling



## PorscheFan5 (Mar 24, 2015)

I would recommend that you look at http://www.electriccarpartscompany.com/

It seems their pricing is quite reasonable. Soon I am also going to get the adapter plate for my conversion from them.

My thought would be that after all said and done, you may end up spending more if you go to a machinist as you don;t have advantage of volume...


----------



## azdeltawye (Dec 30, 2008)

A.godfrey said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been looking in to the possible 'homebrew' ways of coupling my motor to the transmission, ...
> Al


I made my own.
Here is the writeup:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38895


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

PorscheFan5 said:


> I would recommend that you look at http://www.electriccarpartscompany.com/
> 
> It seems their pricing is quite reasonable. Soon I am also going to get the adapter plate for my conversion from them.
> 
> My thought would be that after all said and done, you may end up spending more if you go to a machinist as you don;t have advantage of volume...


I'll second that suggestion. I have an adapter plate and coupler from them for my 1995 BMW 318i. They have both clutch and clutchless and have quite a collection to fit a lot of cars. Mine fit perfectly and the workmanship was admirable.

Eric


----------



## PorscheFan5 (Mar 24, 2015)

Excellent post and write-up, Darren. Thanks for sharing! I wish I had the equipment that you have at my disposal... Tempting though and with the right equipment and skill-set, it is definitely doable.


----------



## A.godfrey (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys! I like the write up. very detailed step by step helps a lot. 

I see with the VW jetta conversion you kept the clutch plate. could you still do the adapter plate and coupler your way if you were to scrap the clutch plate as this is what I think I am going to do, does it make the converting harder?

I am in the UK so unfortunately even if the company that you have suggested is reasonably priced the cost of sending parts over will far out weigh the savings. thanks anyway. 

Many Thanks 

Al


----------



## azdeltawye (Dec 30, 2008)

A.godfrey said:


> Thanks for the info guys! I like the write up. very detailed step by step helps a lot.
> 
> I see with the VW jetta conversion you kept the clutch plate. could you still do the adapter plate and coupler your way if you were to scrap the clutch plate as this is what I think I am going to do, does it make the converting harder?…


 ​ Thanks.
Sure, many DIY EV conversions have scrapped the clutch and directly coupled the motor to the transmission. This is a topic that has been hotly debated for years…

See etisher’s thread on for a good example of a DIY clutchless coupler:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22375

I personally think it is a mistake to get rid of the clutch as the clutch affords another level of safety, puts less wear on the transmission syncros and allows for easier shifting.


----------



## A.godfrey (Feb 25, 2015)

thanks again, my current thinking is to take the motor and transmission to a local machinist to see if they can make one for me as I don't have the tools and equipment available to make an accurate coupling. iv found a few companies about but need to haul out the engine and transmission first.

Al


----------

